# Free! 2 XS pink harnesses. See pics. US only, please.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls just walk out of these or are always getting an arm caught. The park avenue harnesses style are a better fit and option for us right now. They have worn these 6-8 times and only 3 times outside. 

They are XS and are free to the first person who posts here that you want them. You will need to PM me your name and address. I ship only Priority Mail so am only set up to mail U.S.

This is them:

Four Paws Comfort Control Harness - Pink Dog Harnesses


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I will take them! Will PM you my name and address!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are yours! I will mail out on Monday.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Karen - how very sweet of you!!! What a kind thing to do! I'm glad that Shelly can use them!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Dangit! One post too late!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh well i missed out too thank you anyway that was a kind thing for you to share


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thats so nice of you to give them away...I have a few of these & am very happy with them...


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Karen, can you tell me the weight of your dogs? I just found a what looks to be the same harness discounted at my local Pet store, but even the XS looks like it might be a bit big for my dogs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure! 
At last weighing when Hope turned 6 months (close to the 29th), she was 3 pounds 2 ounces and Ruby was 3 pounds. 

They were smaller than that in the photo I posted here.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you! :love3:


----------

